# Spouse Visa Cover Letter



## dom2112 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey there,

I am from canada and will be applying for a uk spouse this week.
I just had a query regarding the cover letter.
Who do i address it to?
Can anyone provide this?
Much appreciated!!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

To the Entry Clearance Officer


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Entry Clearance Officer
UKVI


----------



## dom2112 (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Entry Clearance Officer
> UKVI


Thank you Joopa!

I have one last question regarding the appendix 2 finanical form.
Do you have to print it and fill it in by hand? Or is there a pdf version available to input the information?

If so, where can I find it?

thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Normally you print out and complete by hand. 
Or you may use a form-filling software and complete on your PC and print out.
PDF at https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/application-for-uk-visa-for-family-settlement-form-vaf4a


----------



## dom2112 (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Normally you print out and complete by hand.
> Or you may use a form-filling software and complete on your PC and print out.
> PDF at https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/application-for-uk-visa-for-family-settlement-form-vaf4a


Ok thank you! I might just print it out and comlete by hand.

Could you provide your input on one other thing,
My bank info and payroll are still in my maiden name.
Will this cause any problems?
What should I do if so


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, as it's obvious they relate to the same person.


----------



## dom2112 (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No, as it's obvious they relate to the same person.


Ok thank you joopa!

I have a silly question that i have been doubting myself over.
I'm canadian and my husband is british and i'm applying for the spouse visa, him being the sponsor.

For the online application, i'm worried if I picked the right visa type. could you assist?

So these are the options i selected for the online application:
Reason - Settlement
Visa type - Settlement
Visa sub type - Wife? 
There is also an option for "marriage".

This threw me off, am I to select wife or marriage?
I have not signed the declaration yet..

could you help?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Wife. Marriage is what you select if you are coming to get married. What we refer to as a fiancé visa.


----------



## dom2112 (Nov 3, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Wife. Marriage is what you select if you are coming to get married. What we refer to as a fiancé visa.


thank you !

Could anyone provide insight as to if the documents I have below are sufficient for my application for spouse visa?

I welcome thoughts on what I NEED originals for !

*Documents from me (applicant):*
Application form – completed, submitted online, printed
Appendix 2 – printed and completed by hand
My Passport – current and expired (photocopies as well)
My Cover letter
My Birth certificate – original and photocopy
Reserved travel ticket (just a print out of potential flight itinerary )
Job letter
Bank statements – from bank and stamped
Pay slips – printed from my online employee acc (everything is done electronically)
Current Employment contract - printed

*Documents from husband (sponsor):*
Sponsorship form SU07 – filled, printed, & signed by him, and scanned to me and printed
Cover letter – printed by him, signed by him, scanned to me and printed it
Copy of his passport
Copy of birth certificate
6 months pay slips - he receives it electronically, so he forwarded it to me and I printed them
6 months bank statements – got from his bank with their bank stamp, scanned to me and printed it
6 months utitlity bills – scanned to me, printed it
Mortage papers – scanned to me, printed it
Tax bills – scanned to me, printed it
His employment contract – scanned to me, printed it

*Supporting documents:*
Marriage certificate – original and photocopy
Screen shot of email logs over the last 3 years – random emails every few months
Screen shot of our skype logs – only show for the last 2 months as we hardly use skype anymore
Screen shot of facetime log 
Excerpts of our whatsapp messages over the years – copy and paste random messages dating back from 2009 – present
15 photos printed on photograph paper from when we met to when we got married
Photocopy of boarding passes of our visits
Travel itineraries – printed

Thanks !! 


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

dom2112 said:


> thank you !
> 
> Could anyone provide insight as to if the documents I have below are sufficient for my application for spouse visa?
> 
> ...


You don't need your birth certificate


dom2112 said:


> Reserved travel ticket (just a print out of potential flight itinerary )
> Job letter
> Bank statements – from bank and stamped
> Pay slips – printed from my online employee acc (everything is done electronically)
> Current Employment contract - printed


You don't need any employment or bank information for you.


dom2112 said:


> *Documents from husband (sponsor):*
> Sponsorship form SU07 – filled, printed, & signed by him, and scanned to me and printed


Don't need


dom2112 said:


> Cover letter – printed by him, signed by him, scanned to me and printed it


Should be original


dom2112 said:


> Copy of his passport
> Copy of birth certificate


Don't need birth certificate


dom2112 said:


> 6 months pay slips - he receives it electronically, so he forwarded it to me and I printed them
> 6 months bank statements – got from his bank with their bank stamp, scanned to me and printed it


Must all be originals or an original letter from HR and bank to verify they are true copies


dom2112 said:


> 6 months utitlity bills – scanned to me, printed it


One would do, original


dom2112 said:


> Mortage papers – scanned to me, printed it
> Tax bills – scanned to me, printed it
> His employment contract – scanned to me, printed it


All should be original


dom2112 said:


> *Supporting documents:*
> Marriage certificate – original and photocopy
> Screen shot of email logs over the last 3 years – random emails every few months
> Screen shot of our skype logs – only show for the last 2 months as we hardly use skype anymore
> ...


All okay


----------



## dom2112 (Nov 3, 2014)

salix said:


> You don't need your birth certificate
> 
> You don't need any employment or bank information for you.
> 
> ...


HOly moly! ok i will get on that and let him mail me the originals...

Will i be able to get back the originals?
What do you advise?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You do need applicant's job evidence as it's now required under the new online form. 
You need sponsor's letter of employment. Contract on its own isn't enough.

If you include a copy, original will be returned.


----------



## dom2112 (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You do need applicant's job evidence as it's now required under the new online form.
> You need sponsor's letter of employment. Contract on its own isn't enough.
> 
> If you include a copy, original will be returned.


Thanks joppa! I am so happy I found this out now before i went in :/

If i submit copies along with originals of all the doucments, will they send us back all our originals?? Cuz thats a worry for us

greatly appreciate it!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You do need applicant's job evidence as it's now required under the new online form.


Thanks, this is the first I've read of that.

When I'm ready to apply, as I'm on a US government pension, will I need to supply information on my retirement information? I've been retired for four years now and stopped working even part-time about a year ago.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, only if you are currently in work.


----------



## dom2112 (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No, only if you are currently in work.


Joppa, can you tell me if my husband (the sponsor) has to provide his original passport or just a photocopy?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If he is British, just a copy of bio pages. If he has any other type, he needs to have the copy certified by his embassy/consulate.


----------



## dom2112 (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> If he is British, just a copy of bio pages. If he has any other type, he needs to have the copy certified by his embassy/consulate.


He is british. He was born there. 
I have a copy of his birth certificate as well.

So he can just photocopy his passport and send it to me and that should be ok right?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, You don't need his birth certificate, unless his name was changed for whatever reason.


----------



## dom2112 (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes, You don't need his birth certificate, unless his name was changed for whatever reason.


Thanks joopa and everyone! I really really appreciate your help as all this can be over whelming. I will make all the corrections i need to before i submit my application !


----------

